# Life Insurance for long term illness



## PatrickJ (15 Sep 2014)

Are there life insurance companies out there who offer policies to long term illness patients?


----------



## peteb (15 Sep 2014)

Not being smart but it depends on your long term illness.  I have Ulcerative Colitis and have been told I should have no issue.  It'll come down to what it is and the prognosis.  They'll most likely look for a medical report.  But it comes down to each company.


----------



## Steven Barrett (15 Sep 2014)

As Peteb says. A lot depends on the illness. 

Outside of the mainstream, there is Pulse Insurance which is underwritten by Lloyds in London who insure those who thought they were uninsurable. 

Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## PatrickJ (19 Sep 2014)

Thanks guys.

Do Pulse insure in the ROI?


----------



## Steven Barrett (19 Sep 2014)

Yes.


Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------

